# My favorite places for food in Orlando (not one is on Disney property!)  Please share your favorites!



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have said it before, Disney food is overpriced and just okay, not really anything to write home about, or post on TUG.

Living in Colorado, we don't have Smokey Bones within 1,200 miles of our house.  That is my favorite restaurant for pulled pork, baked potato and broccoli.  Put on the (green lid) bottle of sweet and sassy sauce, and it's a great meal.  I almost bought SF BBQ sauce to stay on program, but I decided to just go ahead and measure the sauce on my pork and limit what I use.  It was still yummy with only about 2 T of sauce.  We ate there twice.  I would go more than that, but Rick likes more variety. 

I love Carrabba's, too.  We used to go Amore Monday, but of course that stopped with Covid.  We have a couple of these restaurants in the Denver area, but they just aren't close enough to make it a regular thing, and so we don't really go much at home, but in Orlando, there are a few of them within 5-10 minutes of the resorts where we love to stay.  My favorite at Carrabba's is the Marsala steak.  I have never had a better steak.  I get salad with no croutons, usually a caesar, and vegetables instead of the pasta side.  Great meals.  I like more than one thing at Carrabba's. 

I love Outback for Walkabout Wednesday.  No need to explain.  Steak, side and a soft drink for one low price.  Steak medium rare, and if it's medium, I am always okay with it.  We have a restaurant pretty close to home, by the interstate, about 10 minutes away, but we rarely go.  I prefer Texas Roadhouse for their steak, salad and green beans for most of our dinners out. 

Bonefish Grill is still one of our favorites, and we love the one in Orlando.  The one about 20 minutes from our house is not as good.  Our daughter-in-law had steak and two lobster tails this past Friday.  I had the mahi-mahi and shrimp.  The fish was okay this time, usually it's better.  We had gift cards we had to use.  It's on Central Florida Parkway, right by SeaWorld, close to the Marriott resorts. 

Garibaldi on Sand Lake Road.   There are a couple of locations, but this is the only one we have consistently enjoyed.  Love this place for the fried chimichanga (ground beef) with the white cheese sauce smothered over it.   There is no such thing as green chili in Florida, like we have in Denver.  But the cheese sauce is great, and it was worth the calories and being off program to eat that one twice.  I even ate the side of refried beans that comes with it.  Very reasonably priced meal, but I know that the only thing to order is the chimi because the rest of the menu has ranchera sauce, and that sauce just tastes like tomato puree warmed up to me.  It's not great. 

Zaxby's, another chain we don't have in Denver.  Great food.  I cannot eat it, but Rick enjoys it so much.  I have to eat something different.  It's fried chicken fingers and fries.  So good.  Wish I could eat it.  Kind of similar to Raising Cane's, another favorite of ours.  So glad those aren't in our home town, or it would make me tempted to eat it, even on my health journey.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 26, 2020)

Any recommendations that are *not *a chain?  I try to avoid chain restaurants when on vacation.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Any recommendations that are *not *a chain?  I try to avoid chain restaurants when on vacation.



Samantha Brown (TV travel personality) is a proponent of strip-mall restaurants.
She says they're usually locally owned, smaller, and take pride in their cooking.
She often will feature one on her "Places to Love" show.
.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 26, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Any recommendations that are *not *a chain?  I try to avoid chain restaurants when on vacation.
> 
> Kurt


Smokey Bones we don't have in CO, and I seek it out wherever we go.  Garibaldi has two locations, so it's not really a chain, per se.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sofrito Latin Cafe. Some of the best Latin American food I’ve had. Really worth a visit.








						#1 Latin Food in Orlando | Sofrito Latin Cafe | Serving The Best Latin Food in Orlando
					

Sofrito Latin Cafe in Orlando serves breakfast, lunch, and dinner with sandwiches and plates from Cuba, Colombia, Venezuela, and other Latin countries.




					www.sofritocafe.com


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 26, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Any recommendations that are *not *a chain?  I try to avoid chain restaurants when on vacation.
> 
> Kurt


I agree.  I don't go on vacation to eat at the same restaurants I have at home or anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 26, 2020)

Most of our favorites are Disney.  Some of our favorites are The California Grill on the Contemporary,  Flying Fish on the Boardwalk, Japan at EPCOT, Brown Derby at Hollywood, Tiffin's at Animal Kingdom,  Blu Zoo at the Dolphin,  many more


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2020)

This is one of our favorites in downtown Orlando.

*Café Trastevere*





825 N Magnolia Ave(407) 839-0235


----------



## capjak (Oct 26, 2020)

Rocco's Tacos and Tequila Bar is fun, 
Thai Thani also food and decor, 
Winter Park Bosphorus, 
Miller's Ale House for sports/beer/good specials and captain Jack dessert, 
Big Fin Seafood, 
Season's 52, 
Mia's italian kitchen, 
Cafe Tu Tu Tango fun good food
Seito Sushi really good Sushi etc..
Slate
Taverna Opa
Raglan Roadhouse for the dancing


----------



## TamaraQT (Oct 26, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have said it before, Disney food is overpriced and just okay, not really anything to write home about, or post on TUG.
> 
> Living in Colorado, we don't have Smokey Bones within 1,200 miles of our house.  That is my favorite restaurant for pulled pork, baked potato and broccoli.  Put on the (green lid) bottle of sweet and sassy sauce, and it's a great meal.  I almost bought SF BBQ sauce to stay on program, but I decided to just go ahead and measure the sauce on my pork and limit what I use.  It was still yummy with only about 2 T of sauce.  We ate there twice.  I would go more than that, but Rick likes more variety.
> 
> ...



I've heard a few positive reviews of  Smokey Bones. My family aren't fans of BBQ but I think they would tolerate it at least once for me. I do want to try it since people speak highly of it.  I do want to give it a try once.  I went to Outback in Orlando and the food, service and atmosphere was far better than it is at home.



PigsDad said:


> Any recommendations that are *not *a chain?  I try to avoid chain restaurants when on vacation.
> 
> Kurt


I can understand your point on avoiding chain restaurants. However, I have to admit, that chain restaurants in Orlando are so much better than what I have at home in New Jersey/near Philadelphia. I believe that the high tourist rate makes the food in chain restaurants in Orlando, far better. Maybe it's the vacation euphoria that makes it seem like the food quality, service and atmosphere are so much better in Orlando. I have to admit, I do like your idea of avoiding chain restaurants and seeking local and different restaurants while on vacation.


----------



## AnnieBets (Oct 26, 2020)

Sonny’s Barbecue. I love the sliced pork but they have pulled pork, ribs, beef brisket, and smoked chicken.  It is a chain, but we don’t have them where I live.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 27, 2020)

I too prefer Sonny's, and we have one nearby.
But another BBQ place has a monthly BOGO on pork plates that we can't pass up.
.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2020)

Smokey Bones has BOGO free every Wednesday because Covid has devastated their business.  

We ate at Saltgrass, too, and I always enjoy that one.  They have some great options.  I have never had a bad meal at Saltgrass.

We stick with the chains in Orlando quite a bit.  We have Chili's and Olive Garden and Red Lobster at home and don't go while on vacation.  And seriously, we don't go to restaurants all that much in the last 14 months, anyway.  We eat at home almost all of the time.  It's kept me on my diet, and we save a lot over going out.


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 28, 2020)

We were born and raised in Orlando and now live on the beach about 45 minutes from MCO.  It's amazing how far that 45 minutes seems when we're not driving back and forth to work every day (we've been working from home since March).  When we lived in Orlando, we had some local places we liked - Fish on Fire, Vanbarry's Public House (one of three local restaurants owned by the same person), Ember (downtown), Cocina 214 (Winter Park), Habanero's (local chain - 4 locations) and Don Julio (local chain with 4 locations) are some of the places we enjoyed.





__





						Fish On Fire | Orlando seafood and fish fry restaurant
					

Fish On Fire - Florida Style Smokehouse and Grill, 407-812-6881, 7937 Daetwyler Drive, Orlando, FL 32812



					fishonfireorlando.net
				







__





						Orlando Public Houses - Ollie's and Vanbarry's
					

Casual neighborhood restaurants including Ollie's College Park and Vanbarry's in south Orlando




					orlandopublichouses.com
				







__





						Ember - Downtown Orlando's Best Restaurant & Bar
					

Orlando's #1 Venue




					www.emberorlando.com
				







__





						Cocina 214
					






					cocina214.com
				



https://www.habanerosgrillmexican.com/ 








						Home | Don Julio Mexican Kitchen & Tequila Bar | Orlando
					

Traditional Mexican Cuisine. Passion for Mexican culture with a varied menu, great service and pleasant atmosphere. Don Julio Mexican Kitchen wants to provide you an incredible experience. Best Mergaritas and Tacos! in Central Florida. www.donjuliomexicankitchen.com




					www.donjuliomexicankitchen.com
				




But it often seems like Orlando is the chain restaurant capital of the world so we ate at those too.  We always enjoyed Smokey Bones but ate at the Waterford Lakes location a few months ago and it just wasn't the same.  Granted, it was a limited menu at the time but it just wasn't as good as it used to be.  We'd definitely go back because I hope it was just a fluke, probably due to this strange year.  It seems like around that time there were some shortages of different food items and that may have been part of the issue.  We also liked Marlow's Tavern and Cooper's Hawk.  Cooper's Hawk is probably the one chain restaurant I'd drive to Orlando for any day of the week - I love their food and wine.


----------



## mentalbreak (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you for starting this thread.
We enjoy Millers Ale House.  Huge menu with variety for everyone, decent daily specials, and the Captain Jack dessert keep us coming back at least once every trip.  It’s funny that we have evolved from one dessert serving 5 of us to now ordering 2 for our party and having to fight off the teenagers for a couple of bites.

Although it is a bit of a drive from LBV, The Meatball Shoppe is on our list for our next trip.  My son saw it on Diners Drive-Ins and Dives and wants to give it a try.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2020)

An Orlando-Kissimmee favorite of ours has gone out of business nationwide, shut down, closed, & gone -- period. 

I'm referring to Sweet Tomatoes, a chain that started in southern California under a different name (Souplantation) & expanded eastward as Sweet Tomatoes.  

The whole chain is gone, done in by coronavirus restrictions on self-service restaurants that made it doubtful they could ever reopen even after the panic.  

If something similar happens to Golden Corral, then the TUG crowd that got together each January in Orlando at the Golden Corral near the intersection of I-4 & S.R. 535 will have to find a new meeting place. 

So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 29, 2020)

It is a shame about Sweet Tomatoes - we used to go there frequently but it's been a few years.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 29, 2020)

Cliff and I met @isisdave and his wife for a picnic table lunch in Carlsbad yesterday. The subject of lamb came up (I simply can't abide it), but then I had to mention that one of the BEST meals I've ever had actually had lamb in it. And it IS on a Disney Orlando property. Dinner at the Moroccan Pavilion at EPCOT. Now this was easily 35 years ago, but OMG, what a meal! I can't recall what we had at a famous multi-Michelin starred restaurant near Nice (I do recall that there was something on my plate, that I put in my mouth, that I swear was tiny bones and raw guts of a small bird), but I remember the savory sauces (got to hide that lamb taste!), delicious sides, tea service and baklava-like dessert pastry "in" Morocco!

Re: my dislike of lamb. My maternal grandfather (who died when I was 4) worked on boats transporting sheep on the Great Lakes. He wouldn't eat lamb according to my mother, because it "tasted like sheep smell". Although Mom will eat lamb, I think the "eat no lamb" gene skipped a generation and I picked it up!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Although Mom will eat lamb, I think the "eat no lamb" gene skipped a generation and I picked it up!



Lamb is 1 thing.  Mutton is something else again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 29, 2020)

Orlando is full of chain restaurants. Driving through the big tourist places, I always say that if some chanin restaurant went out of business in your home town, you are still sure to find it somewhere in Orlando. Perkins, Friendlys, CiCi's pizza. Those all shut down where we used to live back in Ohio, but I am sure they are all in Orlando. CiCi's is probably closed due to COVID.

We also like Giordano's Pizza. There are three locations of this Chicago Pizza restaurant. it is starting to expand through franchising and had locations in many other places now. But years ago, we could only find it in Chicago or Orlando. We love the stuffed deep dish pizzas!

Also, if you are staying in the International Drive vicinity, there is a small ice cream place, Ginther's Swirls, located at I-Drive and Central Florida Pkwy. They have a couple other locations as Twistee Treat which we haven't visited. But we love the Ginther's on I-Drive. The portions there are large enough to share.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2020)

I used to love Giordano's, but I cannot have pizza anymore, unless it's got a cauliflower crust, so we make those, even take some of the crusts on vacation with us, already made and frozen.  Our luggage always gets checked by TSA.  We brought home a big package of bacon that we can no longer find in our local Costco, but they had it in Orlando.  TSA searched that bag and somehow opened the bag with the SF maple syrup I took, and maple syrup all over the place.  We had it in a ziploc, and they opened that ziploc.  WHY?  I worked on cleaning the suitcase of sticky syrup.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 29, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Lamb is 1 thing.  Mutton is something else again.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Same species, different age.  The bigger change is between breeds of sheep in my experience.  We raise a few dozen sheep including some icelandics, some romneys and some where someone got through the fence....


----------



## Eric B (Oct 31, 2020)

avensis said:


> The meat of the lamb is more tender than the meat of the mutton.
> TweakBox Tutuapp



That's true as a general rule, but all of those have exceptions.  It does vary somewhat by breed (icelandics have a finer grain to the meat), but more so based on how the meat is butchered, aged, and prepared.  YMMV.


----------



## Monykalyn (Nov 1, 2020)

For the best burgers Teak Neighborhood Grill. Huge burgers, good beer.
We also have to Millers Ale house at least once each trip-it is the only semi-regular-ritual thing we do as we like to try new places. 
My daughter has to have the lamb burger at least once each trip at NBC grill at Citywalk.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 1, 2020)

While Miller's Ale House is a chain, we ate there for the first time on our past trip. Once in Palm Beach Gardens and then again in Orlando. Pretty good food for great prices. I had the fish & chips and the portion was huge! We will be sure to go again on a future trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> While Miller's Ale House is a chain, we ate there for the first time on our past trip. Once in Palm Beach Gardens and then again in Orlando. Pretty good food for great prices. I had the fish & chips and the portion was huge! We will be sure to go again on a future trip.


Great recommendation.  I love fish and chips.  I think a planned cheat is in order.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Nov 4, 2020)

Fama's Pizza and Pasta on Central Florida Parkway east of International Drive.  Not much to look at in a strip mall but the owners are Italians via Montreal and run a good red-sauce joint, serving pizza and pasta.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jumping on a six month old thread to add Flipper's Pizza.  They have several locations in Orlando.


----------



## TamaraQT (Apr 2, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Jumping on a six month old thread to add Flipper's Pizza.  They have several locations in Orlando.


Definitely Flippers!!!! It's funny to read your post today because yesterday I asked my 14y/o daughter what she wanted for dinner. Her response was "A large cheese pizza from Flippers light on the sauce. Please and Thank you Ma'am."        All I could do was sit there with a look of pride and appreciation on my face.  I am so thankful that she has the appreciation for Flippers and our other Orlando places and adventures too!!! Every now and then she will sneak a comment in on me to remind me how much we need to get to back to Florida ASAP.


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 6, 2021)

We enjoy Four Rivers, which is a central Florida only chain. Pollo Tropical and Tijuana Flats too.


----------

